# Courier coverage



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Let's say a customer requested a trip, but does not ride along, only wants a package transported. With the app on, does uber provide coverage when delivering a package instead of a pax? 

Is commercial courier insurance is different than livery insurance?


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

njn said:


> Let's say a customer requested a trip, but does not ride along, only wants a package transported. With the app on, does uber provide coverage when delivering a package instead of a pax?
> 
> Is commercial courier insurance is different than livery insurance?


unbeknownst to you the sealed package has $50k cash in it (or anything, ie. a live turtle, or 1 kilo of contra-freakin-band )
After u deliver, The receiving end claims it was supposed to have $100k (or, 2 turtles or 2 kilos of contraband)
Who is libel, gets the blame and in deep sh*t?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

njn said:


> Let's say a customer requested a trip, but does not ride along, only wants a package transported. With the app on, does uber provide coverage when delivering a package instead of a pax?
> 
> Is commercial courier insurance is different than livery insurance?


From a technical and legal standpoint, yes.


----------

